# Auto Advance?



## jcsnyc (Apr 8, 2020)

I am used to Auto-Advance in the Desktop Version but don't see it in the cloud-based. Is it gone in this version OR am I just not looking in the right place?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 8, 2020)

Not all of the functionality found in Lightroom Classic is present in Lightroom v3.x.  This is just one of them.  Lightroom for mobile devices  has unique features not useful on a more powerful OS like MacOS.    The MacOS version of Lightroom (cloudy) is designed to mimic the feature set of the mobile version on tablets and phones.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2020)

Caps Lock doesn't work n the cloudy version, but Shift + shortcut (e.g. Shift 2) does auto-advance. It's well hidden!


----------



## Larry Fasncht (Nov 7, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Caps Lock doesn't work n the cloudy version, but Shift + shortcut (e.g. Shift 2) does auto-advance. It's well hidden!


THANK YOU!  I haven't fooled around much with Lightroom desktop.  I'm a classic man myself.  But this was driving me crazy.  Okay so it was ONE of the things driving me crazy.  Here is another question.  How can I apply the edits to a previous photo to this one?  I know how in Classic and mobile, but for the life of me can't figure out how to do it in CC, or whatever they're calling it.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 7, 2021)

Larry Fasncht said:


> How can I apply the edits to a previous photo to this one?  I know how in Classic and mobile, but for the life of me can't figure out how to do it in CC, or whatever they're calling it.


See page 151 of your Edit Like a Pro book.


----------



## Larry Fasncht (Nov 8, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> See page 151 of your Edit Like a Pro book.


You are SUCH a genius!  Having said that, I know about copy and paste, which is what I wound up doing.  But I was looking for the "Previous" button like Classic has.  But this will work.  And while we're on the subject, why won't Classic let me Ctrl+C to copy edits like desktop will?  Oh well.  I did find out something even more interesting while reading page 150, was the ability to make copies in Desktop.  Since I never used Desktop before, I didn't pay attention to it.  But that is handy.  I wish I could do that in Mobile.  

I also wish Adobe had named them differently.  It gets confusing to me.

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 8, 2021)

Larry Fasncht said:


> It gets confusing to me.


You're not alone.


----------



## JeffEllis (Nov 23, 2021)

Speaking of Auto Advance, is there a way to turn it OFF?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 24, 2021)

JeffEllis said:


> Speaking of Auto Advance, is there a way to turn it OFF?


Library module>Photo menu>click on the Auto Advance option to uncheck it.


----------

